# Tornado (tromba marinha) Praia das Maças - 15 Março 2011



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 23:19)

Uma tromba marinha hoje ao largo da Praia das Maçãs, Sintra, pelas 18h20m
Vídeo de Rui Monteiro




(c) Rui Monteiro


*Radar
*







(c) IM


----------



## Fil (16 Mar 2011 às 00:29)

Bem apanhado!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Mar 2011 às 00:33)

Fenómeno interessante e não muito frequente... 

Bom registo!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mar 2011 às 00:36)

Grande registo... um finex!!

Trombas d'agua ocorrem com muito mais frequencia do que nos pensamos... bom apanhado!!


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mar 2011 às 01:18)

Está muito interessante o registo, o palavreado menos próprio no vídeo é que (pelo menos neste caso) não se justificava...


----------



## actioman (16 Mar 2011 às 02:07)

Bela Tromba Marinha!

Um registo muito bom! E aproximam-se os tempo ideais para estes fenómenos! Vamos ver o que este ano nos reserva. Para já esta a começar bem! 

O Vince sempre encima do acontecimento! Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## ct5iul (16 Mar 2011 às 14:53)

Parabéns pelo registo


----------



## Lousano (16 Mar 2011 às 15:05)

É curiosa a curva que faz a tromba e não se desfaz.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mar 2011 às 15:58)

Exelente registo, parabéns!


----------



## Z13 (16 Mar 2011 às 19:01)

Espectáculo!!!  

Bem apanhada!


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2011 às 21:05)

Bom registo, no local certo à hora certa


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2011 às 22:39)

Anda aqui muito pessoal aos anos no forum que nunca apanhou uma dessas, no entanto o acaso fez das suas


----------



## fhff (17 Mar 2011 às 09:27)

Eu estava na zona, na altura, mas não junto ao mar, portanto não a vi. Mas posso dizer que a célula que lhe deu origem metia respeito, com actividade eléctrica relevante. A precipitação via-se à distância mas foi quase exclusivamente sobre o mar.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mar 2011 às 11:27)

Excelente video


----------

